# Official TPU 2013 Chimp Challenge Thread



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 7, 2013)

*






Start time for the challenge is Saturday, April 13th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).
The finish for the challenge is Tuesday, April 23rd at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).​
Chimp Challenge Stats page​Alrighty Boy's and Girls, it's time to gear up for the 2013 Chimp Challenge! 
Rules are a bit simpler this year...


No name changes required(entire team is entered by default)
New team members are entered automatically

Below is the link for the FahClient 7.3.6 for Windows and is a simple GUI to navigate.

https://fah.stanford.edu/file-releases/public/release/fah-installer/windows-xp-32bit/v7.3/fah-installer_7.3.6_x86.exe*


Make sure you enter Team #50711 in the client.

*Competing teams this year:
Overclocker Forums 
Overclockers Austrailia
OCN
EVGA 
HArdware Canucks
TSC Russia 
TechPowerUp
BITTECH 
Vietnam Global Team *

More to come as info is made available...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2013)

Thread is open for business. Fold on my brothers!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2013)

Sounds great!  I have all seven of my G92 GPUs and a GTX460 folding.  I need to bake my GTX550TI to see if that will bring it back to life--if so, I'll be at about 60k PPD.  I also have a 9800GTX coming too, for maybe 6.5k PPD more.


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2013)

I've got the software installed and have signed up on the Team.... will be switching over from WCG after I finish up some of the work that the rig has left.

I'm guessing that I should bring in 80-100k ppd from the two 580's but we'll see


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> I've got the software installed and have signed up on the Team.... will be switching over from WCG after I finish up some of the work that the rig has left.
> 
> I'm guessing that I should bring in 80-100k ppd from the two 580's but we'll see



It sounds like you're in an awesome position there! 

It's amazing that a single GTX580 will do about 50% more than the 7 G92 cards I have combined...


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm on board with 7k+ points on this am's FreeDC update! 

Currently have 3 wu's running (1 on each gpu, 1 on the Xeon hexcore) and it looks like they may all finish today. Total points.... I have no idea????

Heat/power will definitely be an issue so I am working on an off-site location for the rig that I should have available by tomorrow at the earliest or by next Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm on board with 7k+ points on this am's FreeDC update!
> 
> Currently have 3 wu's running (1 on each gpu, 1 on the Xeon hexcore) and it looks like they may all finish today. Total points.... I have no idea????
> 
> Heat/power will definitely be an issue so I am working on an off-site location for the rig that I should have available by tomorrow at the earliest or by next Tuesday at the latest.



I hate your anti virus  but love the folding


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2013)

Norton, you have some high end hardware and so you need to configure a little bit differently.
First, you need to get a passkey.  This will allow you to get bonuses for your SMP work and access to the beta work units (WU's)
Second, you need to turn those GTX580 loose on the beta's.  Bring up the advanced control interface, click on configure, slots and for each GPU, you need to select edit and then under extra slot options click add and then put client-type under name and beta under value and it will look like this:




When the client is done with it's current job, it will pick up a beta WU.  If it doesn't, restart the client.
For everyone else reading this, it is MHO that only the high end Nvidia cards should run beta.  A GTX 580 can get over 40,000 PPD with the beta's but I can't even get 20,000 PPD with my GTX 560 Ti's, which is less PPD than the non-beta WU's.  
AMD cards?  You'll love the beta WU's.  No more huge hit on the CPU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> For everyone else reading this, it is MHO that only the high end Nvidia cards should run beta.  A GTX 580 can get over 40,000 PPD with the beta's but I can't even get 20,000 PPD with my GTX 560 Ti's, which is less PPD than the non-beta WU's.  AMD cards?  You'll love the beta WU's.  No more huge hit on the CPU.


I agree with Bruce's summarization. 448 Cuda cores or higher is required to make the beta bonus worthwhile. Anything less than 448 and your just taking a beta WU and dragging it out for an entire day instead of several hours for a regular GPU3 WU while netting the same PPD.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 11, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I agree with Bruce's summarization. 448 Cuda cores or higher is required to make the beta bonus worthwhile. Anything less than 448 and your just taking a beta WU and dragging it out for an entire day instead of several hours for a regular GPU3 WU while netting the same PPD.


Any chance of an answer to my post in the other cc thread pls.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 11, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Any chance of an answer to my post in the other cc thread pls.



Fold a day before the contest so you are ramped up to "full speed" when the contest starts.


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Norton, you have some high end hardware and so you need to configure a little bit differently.
> First, you need to get a passkey.  This will allow you to get bonuses for your SMP work and access to the beta work units (WU's)
> Second, you need to turn those GTX580 loose on the beta's.  Bring up the advanced control interface, click on configure, slots and for each GPU, you need to select edit and then under extra slot options click add and then put client-type under name and beta under value and it will look like this:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130411/Capture038.png
> ...



OK I made the change- let's see what this does  

I'm up over 30k now according to FreeDC and have 55 minutes to go on 2 gpu jobs est at 27k or so each*.... so not too bad I think 
*or is it 3.8k points? 

EDIT- P.S> had already got the pass key when I signed up


----------



## theonedub (Apr 11, 2013)

Whats the availability of Beta GPU WUs look like? Solid flow or hit and miss luck of the draw?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> OK I made the change- let's see what this does
> 
> I'm up over 30k now according to FreeDC and have 55 minutes to go on 2 gpu jobs est at 27k or so each*.... so not too bad I think
> *or is it 3.8k points?
> ...


A screen shot would help us make sure you've got it right.



theonedub said:


> Whats the availability of Beta GPU WUs look like? Solid flow or hit and miss luck of the draw?


I think there's a solid supply.  I haven't seen anyone complain about not getting them.  But they are beta, so they are subject to change.


----------



## Norton (Apr 11, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> A screen shot would help us make sure you've got it right.



Like this?





Any help reading this info would be greatly appreciated 

What kind of ppd would I get from a Radeon 7870 or 7770?


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 11, 2013)

Norton said:


> Like this?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130411/FAH 041113.jpg
> 
> Any help reading this info would be greatly appreciated
> ...



I dont know if it would help you any but I just tried for a few hours to get my 2600k to fold with my 580 and I probably dont have a clue what Im doing but it didnt work. The 580 lost almost 8k in ppd while it was running which wasnt long. it blue screened on me 4 times. So now it is back at 46k with no cpu folding. It might help your ppd to shut down the cpu. 
 I dont have a 7 series AMD card but I just started a 6870 and it is getting 7.2k.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 12, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Fold a day before the contest so you are ramped up to "full speed" when the contest starts.



Cheers Buddy one last question , does the latest v7 client do mixed vendor gpu ok now ??.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2013)

This is what my GTX-580 is currently putting out:


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

bogmali said:


> This is what my GTX-580 is currently putting out:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130411/GTX-580 PPD.jpg



My 580's seem to have straightened out 






Will let it run like this for awhile and looking into possible improvements in a day or two


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 12, 2013)

it seems my ppd went down when I put cpu at 3.9 ghz to 40k so bumped cpu back up to 4.5 and bumped core to 890 and 48k


----------



## theonedub (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice to see all the 580s online. You can count mine in now, too. Using the integrated GPU on the 3770K to drive the display to avoid lag and give the WU 100% of the GPU's resources. 






Will see about getting my 6970 Lightning up in my other machine. See what these new beta units really do with AMD cards


----------



## Norton (Apr 12, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Nice to see all the 580s online. You can count mine in now, too. Using the integrated GPU on the 3770K to drive the display to avoid lag and give the WU 100% of the GPU's resources.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130411/580.jpg
> 
> Will see about getting my 6970 Lightning up in my other machine. See what these new beta units really do with AMD cards





What kind of temps do you guys on 580's or similar? Mine are running in the 70's (air cooled) but I'm not sure if this is normal???


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine is running 66c at 890 core

just click on that pic i posted a couple times and you can read it.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 12, 2013)

Topped out at 69C on my 580 Lightning. 875mhz core. 

6970 Lightning is configured and is working through a WU. In other tasks it runs much hotter than the 580 so I don't think it will see too much production, but we shall see. 

*6970 Results:*
1. They sure fixed the CPU usage issue. I was only seeing 1-3% CPU usage as if I were running an Nvidia card. 
2. Production is bad. TPF of 9+mins with ETA of 14hrs is not going to cut it with the power the card uses and the temps it hit (74C). 

Long live the 580


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome back theonedub!!!


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 12, 2013)

I think we need to start recruiting old folders back into it.  Maybe some greenhorns, too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2013)

1freedude said:


> I think we need to start recruiting old folders back into it.  Maybe some greenhorns, too.


Sent a PM to btarunr for a Frontpage post. It will be posted later today.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm having a bit of an issue with trying to run the GTX550TI and GTX460 in the same system.  Last night, I had the GTX460 in my HP workstation as usual and was getting ~17.5k PPD from it.  I had the GTX550TI in my i7-860 and was getting right at 15k PPD from it.  This morning, I put the GTX550TI into the HP workstation, and while it's still working, I'm only getting about 11.5k PPD from it (29k from the two cards, and the GTX460 doesn't seem to have lost anything).  Any idea what's wrong?  In both cases, both cards have a full PCIe 2.0 x16 bus to work with.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Topped out at 69C on my 580 Lightning. 875mhz core.
> 
> 6970 Lightning is configured and is working through a WU. In other tasks it runs much hotter than the 580 so I don't think it will see too much production, but we shall see.
> 
> ...



What version of CCC are you using?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 12, 2013)

1freedude said:


> I think we need to start recruiting old folders back into it.  Maybe some greenhorns, too.



Im in, main rigs on it after a few setup niggles is 97  degrees ok on a gtx460x2


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Im in, main rigs on it after a few setup niggles is 97  degrees ok on a gtx460x2



No.  It will error sooner or later at those temps.  Try to get it under 90.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 12, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> No.  It will error sooner or later at those temps.  Try to get it under 90.



Ok thanks for the tip id move it as its not getting enough air but no other home for it , and damn its loud I forgot why I water blocked my radeons , downclock ahoy.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 12, 2013)

Removed the side panel from my Prodigy and temps on my card dropped a full 10C. I have my PC set for whisper quiet operation, so airflow was not great in there. 



thebluebumblebee said:


> what version of ccc are you using?



13.1

*EDIT:* SMP7 Client running now too.


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

Set the Xeon up 2.4 to 2.8Ghz- should improve my output a bit 

Thanks to all of the F@H members for their assistance and advice... you guys have been a BIG help for me!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> Set the Xeon up 2.4 to 2.8Ghz- should improve my output a bit
> 
> Thanks to all of the F@H members for their assistance and advice... you guys have been a BIG help for me!



I don't recognize you with your new avatar--this is a problem for me 

Good work--that's a sweet system you have going now!


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I don't recognize you with your new avatar--this is a problem for me
> 
> Good work--that's a sweet system you have going now!



The chimp is talking to me on the phone in the pic 

Thanks! 
Bumped the clocks on the gpu's and sped the fans up a bit- temps dropped below 70C and we'll see how close I can get this rig to 100k ppd


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> The chimp is talking to me on the phone in the pic
> 
> Thanks!
> Bumped the clocks on the gpu's and sped the fans up a bit- temps dropped below 70C and we'll see how close I can get this rig to 100k ppd



I jelly that your one system does 50% higher than my 10 GPUs


----------



## Norton (Apr 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I jelly that your one system does 50% higher than my 10 GPUs



You're going to have to pick up some 5xx or 6xx cards then 

I should be able to at least match your output and 80k should be reachable w/o too much trouble.... don't know if I can deal with the heat/power from going any higher but we'll see


----------



## hat (Apr 13, 2013)

Well I've switched over both my systems. I have a 4GHz i7, a Radeon 5870, a 3.6GHz 1090T and a GTX260 going for the team. No solid words on the 1090T's PPD yet, looks like 14k right now but it hasn't had a chance to speed up just yet. The i7 system is looking like 20k. I do use the i7 a lot for gaming but the 1090T is left alone for DC.


----------



## laptop-hpc (Apr 13, 2013)

I've got everything up and running for the challenge, the A6 at ~3.5k, an i5 at ~5k, and even  an old Turion for maybe 200.
I'll see if I can get an E8400 system started too, it needs an OS first, though.


----------



## hat (Apr 13, 2013)

Forgot to mention this. I didn't set any fancy flags or anything. I don't think my 5870 is supposed to run beta WUs and my i7 isn't capable of bigadv units, but it does seem the i7 is running SMP on its own without any specific guidance. The status page for the other system looks similar.

So what I'm saying is I shouldn't need, or there is no benefit to any special flags with my hardware, right?


----------



## manofthem (Apr 13, 2013)

So I installed the F@H client...  got setup with a name and all.  

The CPU started but the GPU kept saying "paused: waiting for idle" so I deleted the CPU (because I thought I read that somewhere), in hopes that the GPU would kick in, but it's still paused.

How can I get it to start folding?


----------



## Maban (Apr 13, 2013)

manofthem said:


> So I installed the F@H client...  got setup with a name and all.
> 
> The CPU started but the GPU kept saying "paused: waiting for idle" so I deleted the CPU (because I thought I read that somewhere), in hopes that the GPU would kick in, but it's still paused.
> 
> How can I get it to start folding?



Right click the tray icon and make it "Full".


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2013)

Maban said:


> Right click the tray icon and make it "Full".



Grazie 

Ok it looks like it's working as it should, I think...  How does it look to you guys?  Anything wrong?  

As I said, I deleted CPU... should I not have?  if so, can I restore it under the Configure tab?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Grazie
> 
> Ok it looks like it's working as it should, I think...  How does it look to you guys?  Anything wrong?
> 
> ...



Look at my instructions to Norton earlier in this thread on how to set up for beta for your GPU.  You do want to use your CPU and you will need a passkey, also in that post.  You can add it back in under configure/slots


----------



## manofthem (Apr 14, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Look at my instructions to Norton earlier in this thread on how to set up for beta for your GPU.  You do want to use your CPU and you will need a passkey, also in that post.  You can add it back in under configure/slots



Thanks a lot!  I did what you said, followed your instructions to Norton, and I think it's all good.






If something doesn't look right, please let me know.  Otherwise, I understand that I need to wait for the current gpu work to finish before starting a new beta one.  Thanks!


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks like I pulled around 60k again today.... should see better results tomorrow from the adjustments I made. 

Any word on a front page announcement?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Looks like I pulled around 60k again today.... should see better results tomorrow from the adjustments I made.
> 
> Any word on a front page announcement?



Good work!  Although I think you should get 50% more than that given the HW tha tyou have 

I think that I should end up around 68k PPD today--I expect to settle down, temperatures permitting, at around 65k PPD


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 14, 2013)

Late start for me.  No internet for ten days.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Apr 14, 2013)

Awww f&%$,  I knew I forgot about something.  I'll be heading to Microcenter by Tuesday to pick up some new goodies to help defeat those damn HW C


----------



## HammerON (Apr 14, 2013)

Alright folks I am late (as always) to the party. I have the i7 970 with two HD 7970's and the i7 2700K with a HD 7970. Now tell me how I can help....


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 14, 2013)

first update today and look who is number 1!!

 1 	69,822 	Norton01 	+43 	+230 	26,199 	20,683 	20,683 	20,683 	183,390 	31 

Welcome back Hertz


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> first update today and look who is number 1!!
> 
> 1 	69,822 	Norton01 	+43 	+230 	26,199 	20,683 	20,683 	20,683 	183,390 	31
> 
> Welcome back Hertz



Where are you getting that data from?

Welcome aboard HammerON! 

EDIT- Hey I'm a crazy folder now!!!


----------



## Maban (Apr 14, 2013)

Norton said:


> Where are you getting that data from?
> 
> Welcome aboard HammerON!
> 
> EDIT- Hey I'm a crazy folder now!!!



http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=3&t=50711

The stats just updated within the past few minutes so you're no longer the day's top producer.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 14, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Alright folks I am late (as always) to the party. I have the i7 970 with two HD 7970's and the i7 2700K with a HD 7970. Now tell me how I can help....



Just install the client from the first post in this thread and follow my instructions to norton on how to set your GPU's for beta work units.  You have 2.5 million points so you should have a valid passkey so make sure to use it.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 14, 2013)

EDIT- Hey I'm a crazy folder now!!! [/QUOTE]

Feels good to sit on the Official techpowerup Folding Throne even for a few minutes huh Norton? Every now and then Buck or Raptor have to go to the bathroom so we can grab it. Just dont get caught.  Gratz on the new badge.


----------



## Norton (Apr 14, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Feels good to sit on the Official techpowerup Folding Throne even for a few minutes huh Norton? Every now and then Buck or Raptor have to go to the bathroom so we can grab it. Just dont get caught.  Gratz on the new badge.



Sure does.... even if I didn't actually see it


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 15, 2013)

I decided to switch my avi to something older.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just install the client from the first post in this thread and follow my instructions to norton on how to set your GPU's for beta work units.  You have 2.5 million points so you should have a valid passkey so make sure to use it.



I have to wait until my BOINC WU's are complete I forgot this morning to suspend getting new WU's.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 15, 2013)

Any tips for someone running a client with my specs? Also, what PPD do you guys think i should be getting?

Edit: And another question: can I still use the same passkey i got a year ago? the one with username chimppowerup


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> And another question: can I still use the same passkey i got a year ago? the one with username chimppowerup




Do not use that passkey as it will only work for that specific username, request your own using your current username. Use this link to request one:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Any tips for someone running a client with my specs? Also, what PPD do you guys think i should be getting?
> 
> Edit: And another question: can I still use the same passkey i got a year ago? the one with username chimppowerup



http://folding.stanford.edu/English/HomePage  link to download client page. and welcome aboard


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Any tips for someone running a client with my specs? Also, what PPD do you guys think i should be getting?
> 
> Edit: And another question: can I still use the same passkey i got a year ago? the one with username chimppowerup



This year you don't have to switch anything.  Use your own pass key.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Norton, you have some high end hardware and so you need to configure a little bit differently.
> First, you need to get a passkey.  This will allow you to get bonuses for your SMP work and access to the beta work units (WU's)
> Second, you need to turn those GTX580 loose on the beta's.  Bring up the advanced control interface, click on configure, slots and for each GPU, you need to select edit and then under extra slot options click add and then put client-type under name and beta under value and it will look like this:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130411/Capture038.png
> ...



Heres help from thebluebumblebee on how to run AMD cards.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 15, 2013)

post


----------



## hat (Apr 15, 2013)

How are we doing so far? I don't feel a ton of motivation this year...


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks all, Decided I throw my PC and laptop in for the team! Only downtime will be in the evenings from like 6 to 10, since my PC is located in our living room, and the gf wont be able to hear the TV over my fan noise rofl.

Do you guys think I should use that beta client for my laptop GPU aswell?

Edit: currenty getting about 6k PPD from my 8120 at 4,7GHz, isn't that a bit low? or do bulldozers just suck at this? =D


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 15, 2013)

hat said:


> How are we doing so far? I don't feel a ton of motivation this year...



You can find this link on page 1. 

http://chimp.axihub.ca/


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Thanks all, Decided I throw my PC and laptop in for the team! Only downtime will be in the evenings from like 6 to 10, since my PC is located in our living room, and the gf wont be able to hear the TV over my fan noise rofl.
> 
> Do you guys think I should use that beta client for my laptop GPU aswell?



No betas on a laptop. I hope you raised that laptop, if you are folding on it. It will need air.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 15, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> No betas on a laptop. I hope you raised that laptop, if you are folding on it. It will need air.



Yeah dont worry, i've been overclocking my laptops for about 6 years now, always got some monitoring program open, and I always make sure no dust is clogging the heatsinks! Currently the CPU is maxxing out at 85C, while still running on the max turbo state, and the GPU is maxxing out at 66C(because of low utilization mainly, so kinda wondering if i can do anything about that, otherwise its maxxing out at about 85-90 aswell when overclocked).

And thanks!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

ive just started folding. im getting an 8350 soon and will put that up for work. i will only fold when im asleep or through the day.

7950 @ 1100/1650
fx @ 4.4

equals 9.5k a day, i suppose a every little helps

oh when i get the fx8350 i can also put the 4100 with a gts450 and get that folding


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> ive just started folding. im getting an 8350 soon and will put that up for work. i will only fold when im asleep or through the day.
> 
> 7950 @ 1100/1650
> fx @ 4.4
> ...



I suppose you should also use the beta client for your GPU, like explained above when I asked about it^^


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Yeah dont worry, i've been overclocking my laptops for about 6 years now, always got some monitoring program open, and I always make sure no dust is clogging the heatsinks! Currently the CPU is maxxing out at 85C, while still running on the max turbo state, and the GPU is maxxing out at 66C(because of low utilization mainly, so kinda wondering if i can do anything about that, otherwise its maxxing out at about 85-90 aswell when overclocked).
> 
> And thanks!



More air.  My folding room looks like this with the window open right now.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> I suppose you should also use the beta client for your GPU, like explained above when I asked about it^^



what do i type in for passkey?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> what do i type in for passkey?



You can request one here. Will be sent instantly to your email, I got it within 5 seconds

Edit: 


hertz9753 said:


> More air.  My folding room looks like this with the window open right now.



Air is not the problem; the heatsink and fan of this laptop is! Its not really producing enough heat for any change in room temperature. My PC is though, but that one is limited by the fact that i dont want to push more voltage trough my chips. Might give this laptop a thorough cleaning, and redoing of paste and such, since warranty has just ran out.
Awesome to see such a hardcore set-up btw! do you have a fan in the window?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

sorted up and running!  should have a second rig up and going by the weekend  

do i use my same name etc?

on the web viewer it only shows cpu:3

is that right?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> sorted up and running!  should have a second rig up and going by the weekend
> 
> do i use my same name etc?



Yup! 
What PPD are you getting from that 2 module CPU?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

2211 cpu
4705 gpu

it keeps changing lol

and my gpu 75%?


----------



## hat (Apr 15, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> You can find this link on page 1.
> 
> http://chimp.axihub.ca/



Which graph determines the winner?


----------



## dank1983man420 (Apr 15, 2013)

hat said:


> Which graph determines the winner?



It looks like it is chart #3  (or 4 since it's the same data as 3)



We are not doing good at all


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2013)

dank1983man420 said:


> We are not doing good at all



"Many hands make light work"

We need more hands!!!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

tomorrow ill have a gts450/fx4100 7950/fx8350

this folding things addictive! FB recruitment then


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> "Many hands make light work"
> 
> We need more hands!!!



Convinced the GF to let me use her system aswell, makes 4 clients!
- 2 systems in my system spec
- C2D E6750
- FX6100 at 4GHz + AMD 7850

Edit: Luckily, I share my power use costs with all other students in my hallway


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

i havent even thought about electric, im on a pay as you go hahaha oh dear!!


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> "Many hands make light work"
> 
> We need more hands!!!



Damn it! I dropped the ball on this one.. I kept thinking it was May 13th..  @Buck brotha don't disown me..hehehe I'm scrambling to get some folders together. Will my i7 970 still do bigadv? I've got a GTX480 in it as well. I'll have to wait to get home to get my GTX680 folding. I've got a GTX570 laying around here some where I'll try to put it into one of my 2500k rigs.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Damn it! I dropped the ball on this one.. I kept thinking it was May 13th..  @Buck brotha don't disown me..hehehe I'm scrambling to get some folders together. Will my i7 970 still do bigadv? I've got a GTX480 in it as well. I'll have to wait to get home to get my GTX680 folding. I've got a GTX570 laying around here some where I'll try to put it into one of my 2500k rigs.



If you can cope with the heat I suspect that the GTX480 and GTX570 will both do a great job.  As far as bigadv goes, it depends on the clocks--if you're close to 4GHz then I suspect so, but at stock probably not...


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> If you can cope with the heat I suspect that the GTX480 and GTX570 will both do a great job.  As far as bigadv goes, it depends on the clocks--if you're close to 4GHz then I suspect so, but at stock probably not...



Yea, my i7 970 x6 is @ 4.0ghz. The last cc it was doing around 150k-200k on bigadv.. If i remember correctly.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Damn it! I dropped the ball on this one.. I kept thinking it was May 13th..  @Buck brotha don't disown me..hehehe I'm scrambling to get some folders together. Will my i7 970 still do bigadv? I've got a GTX480 in it as well. I'll have to wait to get home to get my GTX680 folding. I've got a GTX570 laying around here some where I'll try to put it into one of my 2500k rigs.



Need 16 core for big adv now. my 480 does 31k on 7662 at 725 core 570 does 39k at 900 core no clue on 680 hehe. Welcome back. You will have to add the beta tag to get the 7662 wu.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

whats big adv and tpf?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> whats big adv and tpf?



tpf=Time Per Frame

bigadv is a type of work unit that you can run IF you have 16 or more CPU threads.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Need 16 core for big adv now. my 480 does 31k on 7662 at 725 core 570 does 39k at 900 core no clue on 680 hehe. Welcome back. You will have to add the beta tag to get the 7662 wu.



Is that PPD with the beta WUs on both cards?  What does the GTX570 do without beta?


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Is that PPD with the beta WUs on both cards?  What does the GTX570 do without beta?



anywhere from 29k to 34k


----------



## Zenith (Apr 15, 2013)

Going to fold


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 15, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> anywhere from 29k to 34k



Thanks.  It sounds like it's not worth it over a pair of GTX460s for $40 less then.


----------



## Norton (Apr 15, 2013)

Quick question....

The SMP (CPU) work units currently have a bonus attached (base approximately- 900, point value appr.- 5,000 or so in my case). Does the QRB bonus (i.e. an even further increase in points) apply to these after 10 work units have been completed?

*note regarding the above question- I have no idea what I just wrote  -


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> Quick question....
> 
> The SMP (CPU) work units currently have a bonus attached (base approximately- 900, point value appr.- 5,000 or so in my case). Does the QRB bonus (i.e. an even further increase in points) apply to these after 10 work units have been completed?
> 
> *note regarding the above question- I have no idea what I just wrote  -



The Estimated Credit is the base credit + the estimated QRB.  There is not an additional bonus.  For clarification, the client estimates the QRB even before you qualify for it.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

beta thing started up and now PPD 35k 

40k now woooooppppp


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 15, 2013)

d1nky said:


> beta thing started up and now PPD 35k
> 
> 40k now woooooppppp



nice man! Things are getting better over here aswell!
Main rig: 55k PPD
GF rig.  : 25k PPD
Laptop : 3,5k PPD
Fileserver: 800PPD 

Those beta clients are awesome!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

PPD keeps getting beta!  55k 60k......

and stability testing!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks.  It sounds like it's not worth it over a pair of GTX460s for $40 less then.



I paid 160 for this Asus gtx 570 Direct II so Ive been very happy with that purchase. Craigslist rules!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 15, 2013)

is there any auto shutdown options for F@H client control?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 15, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> I paid 160 for this Asus gtx 570 Direct II so Ive been very happy with that purchase. Craigslist rules!


I paid $170 for my GTX570 Direct CU II as well. Helluva card for that much money.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 15, 2013)

The clients can be set to finish and they will finish the WU that they are working on and stop.  Does that answer your question d1nky?


----------



## HammerON (Apr 16, 2013)

Got set-up on my second rig and I get this:






Don't know why the app is saying that the GPU is stating "Paused:Waiting for idle" when the GPU is idle...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2013)

move the slider to full


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Got set-up on my second rig and I get this:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130415/Capture009751.jpg
> 
> Don't know why the app is saying that the GPU is stating "Paused:Waiting for idle" when the GPU is idle...



Put the slider up to Full in folding power and the gpu will start 

bluebumblebee beat me to it


----------



## laptop-hpc (Apr 16, 2013)

Maybe it's waiting for the GPU to be _completely_ idle, i.e. the screen blanked or turned off?
It should start working if you set the 'folding power' slider to 'full.'

EDIT: bluebumblebee and Norton beat me to it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2013)

nice to see people stumbling over each other to help.


----------



## HammerON (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks guys





Does it matter if I have crossfire bridge on the GPU's? I forgot to check if I disabled Crossfire in CCC...


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm in on this one for TEAM TPU OORAH

UPDATE:  Also added my HTPC but at Medium work so the wife can watch her shows.  God that Intel fan is LOUD!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> I paid 160 for this Asus gtx 570 Direct II so Ive been very happy with that purchase. Craigslist rules!



Damn--that's way better than what I've been able to find.  We still have people trying to get $250 for a Pentium 4---any modern HW is way overpriced


----------



## Norton (Apr 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Damn--that's way better than what I've been able to find.  We still have people trying to get $250 for a Pentium 4---any modern HW is way overpriced




GTX 570 here for $160 (brand new) 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2880336&postcount=1


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 16, 2013)

sadly I don't have steady internet connection... just 2.5GB of 4G on my phone. well... plus 500mb every $5 i add to the acc.

though i do want to see what my 7850 can do


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

Norton said:


> GTX 570 here for $160 (brand new)
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2880336&postcount=1



Ahh, I think it was $175 when I looked last night.

So, so tempting.  If I can sell me E8400 & HD4850 system tomorrow (probable) I think I'll have to take it


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 16, 2013)

I paid $255 for my EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti 2Win a year ago.  47.5 ppd on regular wu's @ stock settings.  A picture of GTX 570 next to it.


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 16, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Damn--that's way better than what I've been able to find.  We still have people trying to get $250 for a Pentium 4---any modern HW is way overpriced



How far are you from Norfolk/Virginia Beach?  I got some killer deals on gear there


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 16, 2013)

Hm, apparently my main rig wasn't as stable as I would've liked: froze tonight!
Backed up the clocks a bit. 
Also, for some reason, after this freeze, the GPU is now doing a core 16 client again instead of a beta core, and also back at 0%. Does anyone know whats up with that?


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Hm, apparently my main rig wasn't as stable as I would've liked: froze tonight!
> Backed up the clocks a bit.
> Also, for some reason, after this freeze, the GPU is now doing a core 16 client again instead of a beta core, and also back at 0%. Does anyone know whats up with that?



Your gpu failed a wu and started a new one.  Some times you won't a high ppd wu.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 16, 2013)

1freedude said:


> How far are you from Norfolk/Virginia Beach?  I got some killer deals on gear there



Raleigh, NC -- about three hours by car, much longer by bike (I don't have a car on campus )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2013)

My numbers have been down on the -bigadv rigs last few days. Been stuck on P8101's and hoping to break that streak soon with some higher PPD WU's.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

Lets get folding!!!

hmmm temps on stock cooler are pushing it....


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 16, 2013)

48 Peeps returning results this week. Keep it up!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 16, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> My numbers have been down on the -bigadv rigs last few days. Been stuck on P8101's and hoping to break that streak soon with some higher PPD WU's.



Admit it Buck you are losing your taste for cherry pie.  
Man look at the numbers thebluebumblebee is putting out! You have been holding out on us!:shadedshu  Great job!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

where can I see the numbers?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 16, 2013)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=50711


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

DAMN! hopefully by tonight ill have a second rig up and running. just the hdd I tried is fried lol

same username and passkey?


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> DAMN! hopefully by tonight ill have a second rig up and running. just the hdd I tried is fried lol
> 
> same username and passkey?



Aye, that way it will add-up your score!

And too bad you don't live close by, would've had a spare drive for you!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 16, 2013)

installing windows on second rig, drivers then oc and folding!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 16, 2013)

d1nky said:


> where can I see the numbers?



http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711

another site


----------



## Lightofhonor (Apr 16, 2013)

Started Folding again. Sad to see I dropped 108 places since last time. Currently only on my work PC  (i5-3450 and GT520) and Mac Mini (i5-2450m or something) and on medium since they both get used. I have a spare laptop (AMD A6 + 6650m) that I may throw in that may add a few ppd.

I have another laptop (i5-34~~m + 640m) and my sig desktop (fx4100@4.8 + 7850), but I don't know if I want to a:risk my daily laptop by running it always or b: leave my desktop on 24/7. Anyone know what ppd I could expect on these?

Thanks! Good to be back. Doubt I'll get my 25th place back haha


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 17, 2013)

Wanted to help out a bit... so loaded the client and got running. Unfortunately, my workstation GPU is not supported.







PPD is real low. 689. Is it _worth _continuing?


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 17, 2013)

Check this out...

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=21205

Helps with unsupported cards.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2013)

lemonadesoda said:


> Wanted to help out a bit... so loaded the client and got running. Unfortunately, my workstation GPU is not supported.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130416/Capture374.png
> 
> PPD is real low. 689. Is it _worth _continuing?



One CPU or two?  I haven't run anything on my DP Xeon system, but I had a 2.8GHz C2D that got ~3k PPD, so that's far lower than I feel that it should be.  Is this with or without the bonus points?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 17, 2013)

@1freedude. I followed the link, checked the "whitelist". My GPU is on the list. So saved the gpu.txt file following the instructions. Restarted the client. No dice. Maybe there is a combination of gpu.txt AND DRIVERS. The log isnt helpful. Perhaps I have the wrong drivers?

@ion. I've actually pulled one of the CPUs for the moment. (Had PSU troubles, replaced the PSU, but havent reinstalled the second CPU yet). I've upped the folding power to 100%, and get ppd of 1030. Could the ppd depend on the project? 
I'm a noob here. What are bonus points?


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 17, 2013)

They are cheering us on. GO TEAM!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 17, 2013)

I just checked the Chimp Challenge stats.  Looks like we're in last place at the moment.   But I have high hopes.  Gathering members and steam for a late charge up the rankings. 

In keeping with mx500torid's football theme, let me quote the late Bear Bryant, "We may be little, but we're slow."


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2013)

It always seems to take about 4 days to get "up to speed".  Next year, lets lie and tell everyone it starts 4 days before it actually starts.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.overclock.net/u/244656/axipher

This is the guy running the CC stats.  Maybe we could offer him some beaver pelts.


----------



## Baum (Apr 17, 2013)

Is there a client for x64 systems?

i took it from the first link in this thread and *it only runs @50% Load on both cores with setting it to FULL* with all my Core2Duo 2Ghz, Win7 x64, Ati onboard, no gpu slot used just the half cpu is active??


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 17, 2013)

Baum said:


> Is there a client for x64 systems?
> 
> i took it from the first link in this thread and *it only runs @50% Load on both cores with setting it to FULL* with all my Core2Duo 2Ghz, Win7 x64, Ati onboard, no gpu slot used just the half cpu is active??



I have that aswell on my server system c2duo, only maximally loads the cpu to about 47%


----------



## d1nky (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Mathragh (Apr 17, 2013)

d1nky said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130417/we-need-you-to-join-our-crew.png



Hehe, does that imply we get ice-cream as a reward?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 17, 2013)

yeaaaaaa, if you buy it yourself


----------



## Baum (Apr 17, 2013)

can we do something for people with core2duos? i know that they are inefficient, thats why they are not used as much but why the heck does FahCore_a4.exe only do about 50% load??

found this:
http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Cores

to which core should i change? the sse2 ones should be right


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 17, 2013)

On my A6, the cpu client has no problem using all available resources.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 17, 2013)

If I have time tonight I'm going to try and get my broken GTX 465 in the game to see if it helps out, the latest tomorrow.  Works fine as a physx card but when standing alone the drivers constantly crash when trying a game or hardware accel browsing.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 17, 2013)

Wut, according to my client, my main rig is currently putting out 203k PPD O.O





Whats up with that? =D

Edit: nvm, seems to be dropping again


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 17, 2013)

TPF estimates on Radeon cards on beta 17 core can be very far off target.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 17, 2013)

agent00skid said:


> TPF estimates on Radeon cards on beta 17 core can be very far off target.



Yeah so I've noticed, they do wonders for the CPU usage, and also for PPD compared tot non-beta clients though, so I'm happy

PPD on the CPU will basically halve when i run a non-beta client on the GPU.

Edit: w00t! 14th on todays points so far!

Edit 2: damn, CPU's getting hotter folding than it ever got during a prime95 run at these clocks. That's some awesome coding! GPU also at 81 degrees. Good thing I clocked things back a bit for this =D


----------



## HammerON (Apr 17, 2013)

I asked over in the GTX Titan Owners thread if anyone had tried folding or crunching with their Titans yet.
Anyone have advice for this member:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2886620&postcount=137


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 17, 2013)

Iirc, Nvidia didnt release an OpenCL driver for titan yet. That info might be outdated though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 17, 2013)

Titan is not supported for the new Beta core, but it does work without the beta flag.  I saw a guy who's using 6 of them!


----------



## johnerz (Apr 17, 2013)

I have posted some info there, the Titan with recent drivers folds well, but no Beta projects are yet supported

My 570 just nan'd a 8070     I dropped the OC and try it again, its completed a bag full in the past, I just happened to be looking on HFM when it failed no obivious sigh - temps OK and the Graph history was also normal sh** happens sadly


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2013)

My rig is doing the Core 17's (7662's) with a TPF of 2m 40s to 2m 45s at a value of 7,200-7,500 points.... is this good/bad/average?


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> My rig is doing the Core 17's (7662's) with a TPF of 2m 40s to 2m 45s at a value of 7,200-7,500 points.... is this good/bad/average?



Im doing those at 2:25


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2013)

7662


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 18, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> 7662



So I wasn't wrong about your user name.  You really have Kawasaki KX 500!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2013)

I had one when I made the username broke the frame so sold it to a guy in california. Dont know if you ever heard of him but i had one of Danny Hamels practice bikes. He won the Baja 1000 many times on kx500.  He got killed in that race about 2000 i believe. Anyway that is my 1999 KX 250 I bought new and love it. That was a pic from the Oldtimers Motocross here in Boise last year. The over 60 class. I dont jump like the younguns.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 18, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> I had one when I made the username broke the frame so sold it to a guy in california. Dont know if you ever heard of him but i had one of Danny Hamels practice bikes. He won the Baja 1000 many times on kx500.  He got killed in that race about 2000 i believe. Anyway that is my 1999 KX 250 I bought new and love it. That was a pic from the Oldtimers Motocross here in Boise last year. The over 60 class. I dont jump like the younguns.



I know who Danny Hamel is.   Good to see that you are still riding.   I have a 1980 Kawasaki KX 125 in my shed.  First year Unitrack 

http://www.bikepics.com/members/hertz9753/


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 18, 2013)

All this talk of dirt bikes, reminds me of my CZ 250 and my Suzuki RM 250 (the first one).  Loved them both. Some of the best times and memories of my life.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 18, 2013)

I miss the smell of pre-mix.


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Apr 18, 2013)

hi all, i have (i think that) a little prob..
why FAH client doesn't show credit for my gts240?
latest driver for all
FAH client downloaded from first page ;-)
http://i46.tinypic.com/15co9i0.jpg


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Apr 18, 2013)

folding at estimated 4543 point per day with my core i3..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 18, 2013)

Yesterday was not a good day for me. Came home around 8PM and both -bigadv servers were frozen for the most part of the day. I figure I lost about 500K PPD. Finally uploaded the WU's overnight and currently have 2x P8105 WU's for approx 1.3M PPD. Hope the next few days are smoother than the last... Keep up the phenomenal work my F@H Brothers!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 18, 2013)

yea both mine were down so left it on all night folding to catch up. went from 45 to 33 in the individual list! now ive got some 1day eta's which im half way through lol

FOLD ON!


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 18, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yesterday was not a good day for me. Came home around 8PM and both -bigadv servers were frozen for the most part of the day. I figure I lost about 500K PPD. Finally uploaded the WU's overnight and currently have 2x P8105 WU's for approx 1.3M PPD. Hope the next few days are smoother than the last... Keep up the phenomenal work my F@H Brothers!



Had some freezes at the start aswell, I seemed to have solved them and now my 24 average is slowly climbing towards 80k PPD.

I must say that its nice to participate a forum-wide activity like this, it brings out a great team spirit! and as d1nky also said: Fold On!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2013)

Depending on when the WCG GPU WUs finally give out, I may be bringing my GTX470s to FAH--while I'd certainly prefer it to letting them sit idle, I'll have to see about the heat and noise.

I assume that they'd be good for at least 23-24k PPD each?


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> I miss the smell of pre-mix.



Mix some up get that KX out and find one of the races for the old bikes. Im looking for one. Had one of those CZ. Thing was a locomotive. 1972 I believe. It was an upgrade from a 1967 Montesa. Im putting a Tusk lighting kit on a 2001 KTM 520 EXC now hoping to be done today and ride that bad boy on the street.  Got a 2003 RM 250 also. Heck my wife rides every now and then TTR 125. I love 2 strokes.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 18, 2013)

Has anyone with an intel chip tried folding with the iGPU with the new OpenCL drivers intel released recently by the way?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 18, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Has anyone with an intel chip tried folding with the iGPU with the new OpenCL drivers intel released recently by the way?



I don't expect that it would work..


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> I don't expect that it would work..



I suppose it wont generate a lot of PPD, but theoretically if according to intel their gpu's support OpenCL 1.2, shouldnt they atleast be able to do the calculations, however slow it may turn out?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Had some freezes at the start aswell, I seemed to have solved them and now my 24 average is slowly climbing towards 80k PPD.
> 
> I must say that its nice to participate a forum-wide activity like this, it brings out a great team spirit! and as d1nky also said: Fold On!



Or in d1nky's case, Flame on!


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 18, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> I suppose it wont generate a lot of PPD, but theoretically if according to intel their gpu's support OpenCL 1.2, shouldnt they atleast be able to do the calculations, however slow it may turn out?



F@H would still recognize it a a CPU not a GPU.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Depending on when the WCG GPU WUs finally give out, I may be bringing my GTX470s to FAH--while I'd certainly prefer it to letting them sit idle, I'll have to see about the heat and noise.
> 
> I assume that they'd be good for at least 23-24k PPD each?



Im getting about 22k with my 470 725 core


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 18, 2013)

After 4 days of steady folding, the WU being processed by the CPU failed: according to the log it was a bad workunit.  I restarted the whole client, seems to be fine now, as its working on a new unit. Anything I should do about the PC?



NastyHabits said:


> F@H would still recognize it a a CPU not a GPU.



I ment the graphics adaptor part of the chip, i dont see how that can be recognised as CPU. I'd suppose it'll be recognised as a GPU, just like in AMD's APU's, but I dont know for sure.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 18, 2013)

I threw together another 2600k first day yesterday stock got 21k now 4.43 ghz almost 29k. That should help. Really would like to see a 200k day one time.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 18, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> I threw together another 2600k first day yesterday stock got 21k now 4.43 ghz almost 29k. That should help. Really would like to see a 200k day one time.



Must be nice to have 2600k's lying around. I have a i7-870 that will run WCG 24/7 without issue, but will not start a single SMP WU without erroring out. Frustrating! Luckily I have other CPU power to rely on...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> After 4 days of steady folding, the WU being processed by the CPU failed: according to the log it was a bad workunit.  I restarted the whole client, seems to be fine now, as its working on a new unit. Anything I should do about the PC?
> 
> 
> 
> I ment the graphics adaptor part of the chip, i dont see how that can be recognised as CPU. I'd suppose it'll be recognised as a GPU, just like in AMD's APU's, but I dont know for sure.



These things happen. Temps are the biggest thing to monitor.  If they are okay, then you just had a bad WU.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 18, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> These things happen. Temps are the biggest thing to monitor.  If they are okay, then you just had a bad WU.



Core temperature stays between 38-48C, socket temps basically 10 degrees higher, so it should be fine I guess. Thanks for the info !


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2013)

I had two CPU WU's fail on my i7 970 yesterday. The two GPU's were working fine. Temps on my CPU are around 40C or lower as I run everything at stock...


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 18, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> After 4 days of steady folding, the WU being processed by the CPU failed: according to the log it was a bad workunit.  I restarted the whole client, seems to be fine now, as its working on a new unit. Anything I should do about the PC?
> 
> 
> 
> I ment the graphics adaptor part of the chip, i dont see how that can be recognised as CPU. I'd suppose it'll be recognised as a GPU, just like in AMD's APU's, but I dont know for sure.



From the official Folding@Home forum: 





> that Intel chip is unlikely to be supported, at least not for a while.


Support for Intel internal graphics might be included in the next FahCore release, but it isn't yet.  There are lots of considerations including the cost of development, and efficiency of the Intel graphics core, etc.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 18, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I had two CPU WU's fail on my i7 970 yesterday. The two GPU's were working fine. Temps on my CPU are around 40C or lower as I run everything at stock...



Why run stock, when you can.. Overclock! and allrighty, I suppose they just contained errors in the package then.

Edit: Thanks for clearing that up for me Nasty!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 18, 2013)

I didn't check my rigs this morning before coming to work as I didn't have time. I would like to know what WU's the GPU's have been working on as my PPD today is already over 100,000
The last two days I had 74,000 and 60,000. I will have to look when I get home.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 18, 2013)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=50711 its updating in twenty min! ive climbed from like the bottom, but my second rig keeps freezing at stock 

and nice PPD  says you got nearly 70k points today!!


----------



## Makaveli (Apr 18, 2013)

Damnit I only saw this now and alittle late to the game I will probably start folding tomorrow.

I currently have a i7 970 @ 4Ghz with a 6970 + 650SC in this rig.

Then my HTPC has a Operton 170 with a 4890.

probably won't get much production out of the opteron but the 4890 should be able to do something.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Norton (Apr 18, 2013)

HammerON said:


> I didn't check my rigs this morning before coming to work as I didn't have time. I would like to know what WU's the GPU's have been working on as my PPD today is already over 100,000
> The last two days I had 74,000 and 60,000. I will have to look when I get home.



Sweet! 

I should hit 90,000+ today with my rig thanks to some very helpful veterans here assisting me with a few tweaks


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2013)

Makaveli said:


> Damnit I only saw this now and a little late to the game I will probably start folding tomorrow.
> 
> I currently have a i7 970 @ 4Ghz with a 6970 + 650SC in this rig.
> 
> ...



IMHO, don't even use the Opteron system.  HD 4xxx and older are no longer supported.  

If you have not met the 10 SMP Work Units, I suggest,for the most points for the team,  Folding under the ChimPowerUp username.  If that is what you want to do, let us know and someone will PM you the passkey.  That way you, well the team, will get the bonus right away without having to wait 10 Work Units.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 18, 2013)

^ Good idea. 

Can anyone decipher the stats page? Would like to know what the standings look like at the moment.


----------



## johnerz (Apr 19, 2013)

EVGA run a backup stats page here:

https://sites.google.com/site/chimpchallenge/


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 19, 2013)

So awesome to see 100k ppd!!  I seen myself come from the bottom and movin up.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 19, 2013)

I just want to take the time to thank all the newcomers who are helping out with the Chimp Challenge.   Some of you are cranking out some awesome numbers.   I know I speak for all the other old-timers who've been plugging along all these years.  We really, really appreciate your efforts.


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2013)

heh, I was folding before SMP came out. I remember running two single core clients when I first started.

On that note, why am I getting WUs on my GTX260 that say the base credit is unknown? How can it not know how much credit I get for completing the WU? Is the GTX260 now so old that F@H lacks  proper support for it?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 19, 2013)

hat said:


> heh, I was folding before SMP came out. I remember running two single core clients when I first started.
> 
> On that note, why am I getting WUs on my GTX260 that say the base credit is unknown? How can it not know how much credit I get for completing the WU? Is the GTX260 now so old that F@H lacks  proper support for it?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2887223&postcount=2044


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 19, 2013)

Wooo! we gained a rank!
We're not last anymore  

http://chimp.axihub.ca/


----------



## johnerz (Apr 19, 2013)

That is just great new

Congratulation to everyone


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2887223&postcount=2044



Hrm, so I was half right. The older GPUs get to eat older work units that aren't fully supported anymore. Sometimes it does report PPD, sometimes it doesn't.

Hrm, my 1090T seems to keep crashing on SMP units. I get an error window that says FahCore_a3.exe has stopped working. //may have been a rogue memory timing


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 19, 2013)

I killed my stats switching out some gpu's between my rigs.  An Nvidia GT 610 gets about 3k ppd.  Never folded with that card before.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 19, 2013)

Gentlemen, I came, I saw, I tried, but didn't conquer! 

I wasn't successful getting my workstation GPU (ATI v3750) to crunch, so for the last 48hrs have only been able to help with the Xeon E5472 CPU. The contribution is pathetic... but I'm there with you in spirit! And TBH I'm pleased this thread encouraged me to give it a go. I'm through the threshold!

Since I'm going out of town until July, I'll be turning the workstation off while I'm out. But I'll try again when I get back... and in the meantime, I might be lucky in finding a cheap crunching GPU on ebay. Let me know if you spot something (EU not US).

Good luck to the TPU team!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 19, 2013)

lemonadesoda said:


> Gentlemen, I came, I saw, I tried, but didn't conquer!
> 
> I wasn't successful getting my workstation GPU (ATI v3750) to crunch, so for the last 48hrs have only been able to help with the Xeon E5472 CPU. The contribution is pathetic... but I'm there with you in spirit! And TBH I'm pleased this thread encouraged me to give it a go. I'm through the threshold!
> 
> ...



Thank you for giving folding a try.   ATI gpu's before the 5000 series can't fold anymore.  Didn't you used to fold here or on another team?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 19, 2013)

OK, that explains why the v3750 isn't working despite it being on the white-list.  While I've been here at TPU forever, this is the first time I've loaded a folding client. So I'm new to the game! Lots to learn.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 19, 2013)

:shadedshu Good thing I'm on vacation at home.  The last 8 hours looked like this.  I think today will be a good day or the next day maybe. 

No Six Million Dollar Man intro for me.  I tried to post it.  I'll go and sit at the kids table with El Fiendo.


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2013)

Nope the memory timings didn't cut it. I was running the CPU at 3.6GHz, now I'm back down at 3.2GHz stock. Crunched and ran stability tests just fine but it doesn't like F@H SMP...


----------



## HammerON (Apr 19, 2013)

My numbers will be down a bit as I just sold my second rig in system specs. Only folding with the main rig now.


----------



## heky (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey guys, started folding for the team on my 6970. Better late than never. Btw, how do i know if i am getting the beta units? I set it up the way it should be, but how cam i be sure? Which work units are the beta ones?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2013)

heky said:


> hey guys, started folding for the team on my 6970. Better late than never. Btw, how do i know if i am getting the beta units? I set it up the way it should be, but how cam i be sure? Which work units are the beta ones?



p7662.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 21, 2013)

I just checked and we've gone up another place!  We're now third from the bottom.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 21, 2013)

is a three day work unit normal? (fx4100)

ive been hit with some really lengthy units lately!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> is a three day work unit normal? (fx4100)
> 
> ive been hit with some really lengthy units lately!



Is it a project 10xxx?


----------



## d1nky (Apr 21, 2013)

no its 7***

prcg 7646 = 3 days, im a day 1/2 through lol

the deadlines are absolutely huge tho


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> no its 7***
> 
> prcg 7646 = 3 days, im a day 1/2 through lol
> 
> the deadlines are absolutely huge tho



I have folded to many of those.  The name is the only thing good about them. 

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/fahproject.overusingIPswillbebanned?p=7646


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 21, 2013)

Chimpin'  ain't easy...


----------



## d1nky (Apr 21, 2013)

that's what my second rig says everyday haha!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 21, 2013)

1freedude said:


> Chimpin'  ain't easy...



No pain no gain.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 21, 2013)

according to this im 26th! ive climbed pretty hard if this is accurate! http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=50711

FOLD ON!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 21, 2013)

Just got this WU for the CPU:





Going to take over one day to complete


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Just got this WU for the CPU:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130421/Capture203.jpg
> Going to take over one day to complete


Lol, over a day to complete on a 12 core CPU. Keep that thing away from my Quad cores.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 22, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Just got this WU for the CPU:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130421/Capture203.jpg
> Going to take over one day to complete



Yikes!   One of the reasons I only crunch with my CPU's, but then again, I only have weak CPU's.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2013)

My output might drop again soon--I have potential interest in my HP workstation (with the GTX460 and 550TI)--if it sells I'd find somewhere else to put the GTX550TI (probably in the E8500) but I'd be out the GTX460.  We'll see if the sale goes through


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 22, 2013)

1.43 Million point updates are good. Great work everyone!


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 22, 2013)

I saw msgclb on this thread and now he's on the stats page. 

Great job guys!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 22, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 1.43 Million point updates are good. Great work everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130421/Capture067145.jpg



And here I am, having just done all of 1% of that


----------



## Lightofhonor (Apr 22, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 1.43 Million point updates are good. Great work everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130421/Capture067145.jpg



 Didn't make the cut. MUST FOLD MORE!


Also, quick sidebar, but has anyone "damaged" a gpu after folding? I used to OC my 7850 to 1210/1310, but now that I tried folding on it it can't go near that high. Anyone seen that or just a coincidence? I reformatted everything to see if that fixes anything. Thanks!


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 22, 2013)

Lightofhonor said:


> Didn't make the cut. MUST FOLD MORE!
> 
> 
> Also, quick sidebar, but has anyone "damaged" a gpu after folding? I used to OC my 7850 to 1210/1310, but now that I tried folding on it it can't go near that high. Anyone seen that or just a coincidence? I reformatted everything to see if that fixes anything. Thanks!



I could fold a core 0x16 on 1150 on my 7950, but a core 0x17 needs a lot more stability apparently, as i only could get up to 1130, with the voltage also upped a bit more. 
I'd say that your GPU hasn't changed, it's the workloads that have.


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Apr 22, 2013)

I have same issue with my liquid cooled gtx460, reach NAN or unstable machine if i fold to 850/2100 (played for about 2 years at that clock) but no error if i put 800/2000

after 23rd i need to shut down pc.. need to fill water tank


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

I had my 7950 @1200 core for a few days non stop then it driver crashed so im stock. this is like an extreme torture test so im being careful with clocks now.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> I had my 7950 @1200 core for a few days non stop then it driver crashed so im stock. this is like an extreme torture test so im being careful with clocks now.



Yeah i'm pondering the idea of writing an OpenCL benchmark, in the same spirit as Prime95 for CPU's, in order to stability test GPU's. Not sure if it'll be feasible, but atleast it should be a good alternative to visually scanning for artifacts in games as a stability test.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

that would be good, but wouldn't it only test the core? so youd have to find a way on testing the mem.

but id happily download such a test and use it for torture as it uses 99% 24/7 where as games and other stress tests usually dip and that!

oh for us brits and alike TPU CC finishes at 7pm for us?


----------



## sbinh (Apr 22, 2013)

9PM i would say.


----------



## johnerz (Apr 22, 2013)

It was nice helping you guys out a for a little while 

I may see you agin in the future - good Luck


----------



## Lightofhonor (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I was referring to not being able to OC when I am NOT folding though. Folded for about 24 hours on the card, which it crashed, and now the card can't OC as high. Just seeing if was somehow related to folding. It's a pretty new card. Thanks.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

that happens to me sometimes when I bench hard, had my 7950 benching 1220/1770 and when I tried clocks like that after it crashed it would literally tell me to eff off.

and I was told best way to deal with it, driver sweep and fresh install of drivers and oc software!

worked everytime for me... till it crashed again lol


----------



## Lightofhonor (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks. I'll see what happens. Currently added my FX-4100 into the fold laugh so that should be another bump.

Anyone know what kind of numbers an A6-3400m would fold under Linux? I currently have it not running and folding on the two GPUs instead for ~4K in Windows, but I didn't know if it would be better to just fold on the CPU under Ubuntu.

My Windows partition is shot so changing wouldn't matter much to me.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 22, 2013)

d1nky said:


> that would be good, but wouldn't it only test the core? so youd have to find a way on testing the mem.
> This
> but id happily download such a test and use it for torture as it uses 99% 24/7 where as games and other stress tests usually dip and that!
> 
> oh for us brits and alike TPU CC finishes at 7pm for us?


That 7 pm Tuesday? ?. It's like a ruddy sauna in ere.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> That 7 pm Tuesday? ?. It's like a ruddy sauna in ere.



same here, I have two folding next to my bed, windows wide open 24/7 and its not quiet at all!!

well people 24 hours left!

FOLD ON!!!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 22, 2013)

LOL I got a gtx 480 right next to my right ear fan at 100% folding 24-7.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 22, 2013)

the things we do for tpu!!


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

25 hours or so to go AFAIK

keep em' folding Team!!!


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 23, 2013)

Giving it all I got!!


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 23, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Giving it all I got!!



Same here, havent played any serious games for about 5 days now O.O

FOLD(FLAME) ON!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 23, 2013)

Folllllllllllllllllldddddddddd onnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!

got all my clocks ramped up now!!!! settled at about 70k ppd and etas dropped down!!!


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 23, 2013)

Mathragh said:


> Same here, havent played any serious games for about 5 days now O.O
> 
> FOLD(FLAME) ON!



Understand, Saturday was my birthday and I skipped putting in my new H2O goodies and playing games for the cause!!


----------



## d1nky (Apr 23, 2013)

im modding a few things and been waiting patiently...

im getting a few beers in to celebrate TPU Chimp Challenge plus it gives me an excuse to drink lol


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

Something happened to my 9800GTX+/8800GT system--but it's been fixed now and they're back up and folding again


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 23, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Something happened to my 9800GTX+/8800GT system--but it's been fixed now and they're back up and folding again


You haveing a nice sunny day there too, I've got my head out the sauna window and gdamn I came home to a heat crash


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2013)

Just under 4 hours to go!


----------



## Lightofhonor (Apr 23, 2013)

I tripped the circuit yesterday with all the folding  Still insignificant next to the rest of you, but my power bill will disagree! haha Sadly a lot of the WUs won't be finished in time.


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just under 4 hours to go!



I thought the close was 9PM Pacific time? 

*Disclaimer- I'm probably wrong.... I'm absolutely awful at figuring out time zones :

**EDIT- My bad I thought the CC ended at the end of the F@H day... which is 9PM Pacific AFAIK**


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *
> 
> Start time for the challenge is Saturday, April 13th at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).
> The finish for the challenge is Tuesday, April 23rd at 12pm, Pacific Daylight Time (UTC -7).*​
> *Chimp Challenge Stats page​*





Norton said:


> I thought the close was 9PM Pacific time?
> 
> *Disclaimer- I'm probably wrong.... I'm absolutely awful at figuring out time zones :
> 
> **EDIT- My bad I thought the CC ended at the end of the F@H day... which is 9PM Pacific AFAIK**



I have problems with time too.  12 PM is noon.  You've got yourself double crossed up.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 23, 2013)

when do they finish for you guys?! ive got to calculate it from then..... and I just got beer!!!


----------



## laptop-hpc (Apr 23, 2013)

Well, I got a workunit with an ETA of 2 days (and a 55 day final deadline! ) last night,
so that's it for me in this year's challenge. 

I wasn't getting the SMP bonus until halfway through this time, at least I'll have it next year.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2013)

For the record.  Thanks to everyone who helped this year.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 23, 2013)

It's been fun!


----------



## 1freedude (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks TPU folders!

:salute:


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks like we came in third from the bottom.  On a positive note: that's two places higher than we started.  Not bad at all for a team of only 50+ members.


----------



## d1nky (Apr 23, 2013)

congratulations all! 

wow I come 18th on that list, what a climb up! well cheers guys, I got a cold beer in my hand and ready for some gaming!


----------



## Lightofhonor (Apr 23, 2013)

d1nky said:


> congratulations all!
> 
> wow I come 18th on that list, what a climb up! well cheers guys, I got a cold beer in my hand and ready for some gaming!



You beat me. 38th place. I am just happy that I was listed in Red! Time to dial the folding back down, but I should still be good for 10K ppd. 

Next year I will be hopefully be folding on 8+ Steamroller cores and not 4 BD


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratz guys and a job well done!!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2013)

Final update (EOC).  (I'm doing this because I had a nice update and it bumped my average up)


----------



## Norton (Apr 23, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Final update (EOC).  (I'm doing this because I had a nice update and it bumped my average up)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130423/Capture050.png



Thanks for highlighting the 24 hr avg..... my rig locked up for a few hours earlier today so my daily numbers may be a bit low 

   It's running fine now. The lockup occurred when I tried to downclock the 580's a bit. I guess these cards are only happy running faster and gulping power.... kinda reminds me of my old 66' Mustang which had two speeds- full throttle or off, would overheat in light traffic but go 140 if I opened it up 

EDIT- just got a 8528 cpu job for 13,680 points @ 23 hr runtime. Sound OK?


----------



## RedFlames (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi there, RedFlames here, captain of the Bit-Tech/CustomPC team. 

Congratulations on your 7th place... there was some jostling for position amongst those places before settling down towards the end... well done and see you for next year's CC


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 24, 2013)

https://sites.google.com/site/evgachimpchallenge/team-stats

The race to 20 million in 2010 took us almost the entire month of May to comeplete. 

Congrats on 7th place in the CC TPU!


----------



## HammerON (Apr 24, 2013)

It was fun folks

Back to crunching I go until next year


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 24, 2013)

Good job everybody.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 24, 2013)

I want to personally thank each one of you who helped us this year with the Chimp Challenge. The handicap system this year apparently favored mid-size teams. All in all, it was a blast to meet new members and catch a glimpse of some older ones! Thanks again and here's to the 2014 Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Norton (Apr 24, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I want to personally thank each one of you who helped us this year with the Chimp Challenge. The handicap system this year apparently favored mid-size teams. All in all, it was a blast to meet new members and catch a glimpse of some older ones! Thanks again and *here's to the 2014 Chimp Challenge*.





I'm celebrating my CC contribution with a 1 Million Stone tonight! 

Next year we need a warmup lap or two to get everyone up to speed before the start


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I want to personally thank each one of you who helped us this year with the Chimp Challenge. The handicap system this year apparently favored mid-size teams. All in all, it was a blast to meet new members and catch a glimpse of some older ones! Thanks again and here's to the 2014 Chimp Challenge.



Thank you for Captaining over this year's event!  I liked the handicap and I like that it was held earlier in the year--certainly count me in for next year, hopefully with a bigger and more efficient fleet


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> Next year we need a warmup lap or two to get everyone up to speed before the start



A very good idea.  We were kinda slow off the mark.  BTW: Congrats on the million.  Welcome to the millionare's club.


----------



## Hillbilly (Apr 25, 2013)

Norton said:


> I'm celebrating my CC contribution with a 1 Million Stone tonight!



Congrats


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Apr 26, 2013)

see ya back in 2014
hoping for more powa gpu&cpu next years

need to coold down computer-room (3pc in 30 square meter)


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Apr 28, 2013)

God damn it, I forgot about this. I had 3 quad cores, and 8 dual cores all ready for this too.


----------



## Lightofhonor (Apr 29, 2013)

TacoTown said:


> God damn it, I forgot about this. I had 3 quad cores, and 8 dual cores all ready for this too.



Come back 2014! We'll all be here. But seriously, next year we need to market more. And sooner.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm looking for someone. reilly4356, you are Folding without a passkey and therefore getting much less credit than you have earned. http://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-passkey/

(yes, I realize where I'm posting)


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 18, 2013)

http://nyc-property-values.findthedata.org/l/1237944/4356-Martha-Avenue

I would try sending that guy a letter.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 18, 2013)

hertz9753 said:


> http://nyc-property-values.findthedata.org/l/1237944/4356-Martha-Avenue
> 
> I would try sending that guy a letter.


I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------

